# Psyclone Hadaly



## JB1987 (7/4/17)

Hi guys

I see this seems to be sold out everywhere, will anyone be getting stock again soon? @Sir Vape @Throat Punch @KieranD 

Thanks!


----------



## Throat Punch (8/4/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I see this seems to be sold out everywhere, will anyone be getting stock again soon? @Sir Vape @Throat Punch @KieranD
> 
> Thanks!



New stock will be arriving soonest. Apologies for the inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/4/17)

That's awesome! Thanks for the response @Throat Punch


----------



## DoC (12/5/17)

I see everyone is sold out again. Any idea on who will be getting this again in the near future ? 
Thanx in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

DoC said:


> I see everyone is sold out again. Any idea on who will be getting this again in the near future ?
> Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last i heard Psyclone are not making any more Hadalys (discontinued).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Last i heard Psyclone are not making any more Hadalys (discontinued).



Oh damn.
Well there goes that idea. Will have to wait for something second hand in that case. Thanx for the heads up bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

DoC said:


> Oh damn.
> Well there goes that idea. Will have to wait for something second hand in that case. Thanx for the heads up bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No problem brother.
Yeah if i spot something will tag you in brother.


----------



## DoC (12/5/17)

Thanx a lot 
Appreciate it @Clouds4Days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (12/5/17)

I think Vape Cartel will be getting in some more very soon.

@KieranD ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Last i heard Psyclone are not making any more Hadalys (discontinued).



@Clouds4Days you most certainly heard wrong. Hadaly's are not discontinued and continue to be the flagship seller for Psyclone Mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days you most certainly heard wrong. Hadaly's are not discontinued and continue to be the flagship seller for Psyclone Mods.



Thanks for clarifying Uncle Rob, not sure where i heard this but i know it was recent in the past 2 weeks. Apologies @DoC My bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC (12/5/17)

Thanx guys 
There is hope again. 

So vape cartel than? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (12/5/17)

I heard a 24mm Hadaly is in the pipeline...


----------



## Attie (12/5/17)

Pixstar said:


> I heard a 24mm Hadaly is in the pipeline...



I speak under correction.

It's called the ''Citadel'', not 100% just a 24mm version of the Hadaly.
Airflow is a bit different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

Attie said:


> I speak under correction.
> 
> It's called the ''Citadel'', not 100% just a 24mm version of the Hadaly.
> Airflow is a bit different.



@Attie do you know if Vape Cartel will be bringing back the "normal" Hadaly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (12/5/17)

Silver said:


> @Attie do you know if Vape Cartel will be bringing back the "normal" Hadaly?



I am 99% sure that they have a shipment on the way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoC (15/5/17)

Cartel will be getting these in the next three weeks. Shipment inbound. Spoke to them today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

